# Keeping moss walls clean with bubbles



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been experimenting with moss wall techniques for a while. Not been very successful, except with one idea I had that works well. (If someone else should get credit, let me know.)

Moss walls are known for collecting a lot of debris. 

Q: How to keep them clean? 
A: Embed an airstone or bubble line at the bottom of the wall, so that air flows up through the wall.

A cheap air pump running a few minutes a day is enough to keep the debris from settling in the moss.


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind for my "Subwassertang wall" I just put in my Fluval EBI tank at my work.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

do you have a photo of your moss wall. every time ive tried it it becomes caked in mulm/waste unless my water flow is high


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

There's not much worth photographing. I'm trying to use 10ppi reticulated foam as the structure for the wall -- something that small fish can't get stuck behind. (That's the problem I had with the plastic mesh approach.) So far, not much success in getting the moss to grow quickly. 

But, the moss on the block with the bubbler has no debris on it, while the moss blocks without bubbles get pretty mucky.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I've done a Riccia wall it grows in much faster. Never had any problems with debris getting stuck on it.


----------

